# GYSGT Carlos Hath**** USMC Sniper



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Pretty interesting...

http://oldbluejacket.com/CarlosHath****.htm


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Cool link. He's one bad ass guy. The book about him is one of my favorites.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> Cool link. He's one ****. The book about him is one of my favorites.


 :? .......... Stay outta my bookcase MrFly !!!

It's a way good book...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Going along with marine snipers.... this is one of my favorite clips ever. Poor quality though. Sorry






Here are some more:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCyTRzL5 ... re=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ssh8Vsbv ... re=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q220qWHJ ... re=related

And the best shot of them all:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fu9bmEKy ... re=related


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Does .45 know you posted up that video of him hunting deer in Texas?


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I just read it a few months ago. Excellent book.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Gunny was/is one of the very few people who I can honestly call my hero. Or ever have.

Most kids have heros that come and usually go, I never had any. 
Until I read about Carlos Hath****.

I spent thousands of hours, tens of thousands of rounds of ammo, and I don't know how much money practicing my shooting, so that if I ever got to meet him, he would not be totally disgusted. :wink: 
3" groups at 1000 yards consistently, is the best I could do. :| 

I don't think he would have been too disappointed. I hope. 

Never did get to meet him.  

My copy of the book disappeared many years ago. I need to find another one.

I wonder what gunny could have done with one of those new .50 cal sniper rifles with the incredible optics, that are being used in Afganistan and Iraq nowadays.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

interesting, considering the world record is 4.2" group. Your exaggerations never cease to amaze me, Artoxx


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

You know, I am going to have to dig up my notebook and find out if you are right. I honestly have the thought in my head that it was 3" but I WILL admit that I may be remembering what I was trying for, and not what I achieved.  
I have not made ANY attempt at shooting beyond 500 yards for over 10 years and doubt I would be able to SEE the target at that range at this point.

I do not have a perfect memory and sadly I am forced to admit that this would not be the first time I remembered a goal as an acheivment. However, unlike some people I have met, I am able to admit it when I screw up and take my medicine. :|

I know for a fact that I used to win money hitting a pie plate at 1000 yards(9"), I will see if I can find my old notebook and get the actual number. If it is NOT 3" then I will admit it, if it IS, then I am going to be annoyed with myself that I didn't ever compete. Of course unless I taped a measured and certified target to the page, I am sure that flyspeck will still think I am lying. All I can say at this point is that if I _am_ lying I didn't realize it.

Not so sure how happy I am at the implication that I ALWAYS exagerrate, but I will let that slide considering the source. A reasonbly polite person might have pointed out the world record and asked if I was sure of my numbers, a giant A-HOLE would do it like you did. THANKS :mrgreen:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

hey if you did, good for you man!

i for one KNOW of a sub 4" 1000yd group produced one fine October day six years ago but choose to withold this fine riflepersons name out of due respect. said person used to compete but now refrains from doing so out of the tiresome regard of the "Big ****" contest that everything "needs" to be...cant say that i blame her. :wink:


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

I did some digging over the weekend and I am sorry to report that the note books from those days seem to have gone where the wild wind goes. I am unable to confirm one way or the other for SURE. :?

What I _DID_ find was a stickum in the lid of a partial box of .300 win handloads that says, ".300 win., 168gr Hornady BTSP, 500 yd.= 3.03" -Ov-

This leads me to believe that I had managed to confuse my 500 yards ACTUAL with my 1000 yard WISH, but as I said, I cannot find my shooting logs so cannot confirm, even to myself, which story is the right one. SO in the interest of telling the truest story I can back up, I will no longer be telling people that I shoot 3" groups consistently at 1000 yards. 

Which really blows, cause I LIKED thinking that I used to be that good. :wink:

Now I just don't know. Unfortunately my standard practice was to leave the most accurate load stuck in the load box and throw the less successful recipes in the garbage, so that I would not forget which one was the good one. I kept the full recipe in the log book and noted what size groups they each produced, but as I said, they have disappeared.

I think I left an entire pickup truck load of stuff somewhere when I moved into this house, I cannot believe how much stuff has disappeared since then.

If I didn't know better I would think my wife was behind it. Pretty sure she knows better though. -8/- O*--

SO, I officially retract my previous statement. If I ever find those silly notebooks, I may have to reinstate it, but I am beginning to doubt it.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Artoxx said:


> What I _DID_ find was a stickum in the lid of a partial box of .300 win handloads that says, ".300 win., 168gr Hornady BTSP, 500 yd.= 3.03" -Ov-


3" groups at 500 yards is some dang fine shooting!


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

FWIW:

"(Coshocton, Ohio) -- Tom Sarver, proprietor of Thunder Valley Range, a Medina, Ohio native, broke two International Benchrest (IBS) *1,000-yard benchrest records* July 7, 2007 in Plainfield, Ohio. Using his light gun class rifle, Mr. Sarver scored a perfect 50 with five "X's".

The record breaking five shot group measured *1.403 inches from the center to center*. His perfect score of 50 was located in the exact center of a 42 inch x 42 inch target with a 2-inch diameter x ring."

Mind you the guns competing in these F class matches have nearly twice the BC of the .300 winmag bullets referenced earlier in this post.


----------

